# straping for basement ceiling



## handyflyer (Jan 12, 2007)

This probably sounds like a stupid question but what exactly is strapping for a basement ceiling?? I know it is done so you can have a uniform height for the ceiling but how exactly is it done??? A picture is probably worth a thousand words


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've heard you can use a very tight string that is level, you then use shims to bring your wood plum to the string. Having never done it myself, I don't know what the easiest way is.

I guess you just use long strips, and check/shim at every nail point.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

handyflyer said:


> This probably sounds like a stupid question but what exactly is strapping for a basement ceiling?? I know it is done so you can have a uniform height for the ceiling but how exactly is it done??? A picture is probably worth a thousand words


Strapping is a length of lumber ususally: 5/8" by 2 1/2" in dimension with the longest manufactured standard length of 16'.
These are started at one side (edge) of the room - perpendicular to the overhead joists. They can be installed after the walls are put up, but are often installed before, so that the strapping may serve as a material to attach a wall to (A wall that is running parallel to the joists).
The strapping is placed the same way the studs are placed; 16 inches on center. They are laid out using a chalk line to mark the joists overhead. The mark serves to note 'one' side of the strapping - again, based as 16 - O.C.
A smaller nail, like a 6-penny or 8-penny nail is used to fasten the strapping, as it has a larger tendency to split on the ends, because of it's 5/8" depth. (FWIW -We actually use a 16 Gauge heavy duty stapling nail gun to do this - to avoid splitting the strapping. Staples used are 1 1/2" + long). You may also use 1 5/8" drywall screws to attach strapping, tho the drywall screws will definitely split the strapping on the end cuts...

In this pic, you can barely note the image of the strapping running perpendicular to the ceiling joists - 16 O.C.










Here is a pic where we used 2x4's to serve as strapping for sheetrock. The reason was because there were copper pipes in the ceiling, and by simply using 2x4's rather than 5/8" thick strapping, we were able to gain enough depth to go over the pipes and have a continuosly even sheetrock surface:











Sorry that the pics are not hugely descriptive or close up shots, but I didn't plan on using them for instructive purposes when we took them ...
I hope this helps in some way....

PS- TIP: Unlike the picture before this post, you should always STAGGER the lengths so that no two 'breaks' or 'endings' of the strapping lay next to eachother.... (that pic shows all the strapping lengths ending at the same point - Don't do it that way....)


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Keep those pictures coming Atlantic! :yes:


----------

